
AI Driving Olympics at NIPS 2018: Compete with the machine learning pros - AndreaCensi
I am one of the organizers of the AI Driving Olympics at NIPS 2018, in which 6 universities are involved (ETH Zürich, U. Montréal &#x2F; MILA, Georgia Tech, Tsinghua, NCTU, TTIC), plus 2 industry partners (self-driving car company nuTonomy and Amazon Web Services).<p>We are excited because this is going to be the first robotic competition at a machine learning conference: you send your code - we run it on our robots.<p>Or, you can get a robot yourself through the Kickstarter run by our non-profit foundation:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;163162211&#x2F;duckietown-a-playful-road-to-learning-robotics-and?ref=3cul9g<p>AMA in the comments.
======
mrgio
I’ve been a student of the course and part of the project for the last year.
Brilliant idea, great people, perfect execution. If you have questions don’t
hesitate asking:)

------
stratanis
I have been involved in the development of this platform since the early days.
I'll be happy to answer any question related to it!

